# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  هل تعرف ماهو الاقتصاد؟؟؟

## علي الشعيبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الاقتصاد علم:


وأول ما عليك معرفته أيها القارئ هو أن الاقتصاد علم !!


ولكن ماذا يقتضي من كونه علما ؟؟؟؟


يقتضي من كونه علما أن يكون له :


1- لغته ومصطلحاته الخاصة به ؛ فكل علم له المصطلحات التي تميزه والتي 
يتعارف عليها أهل ذلك العلم وبالتالي حتى تتعلم هذا العلم عليك أن تعرف 
لغته ومصطلحاته فمثلا تتعلم ما هو معنى الطلب وما هو معنى العرض وما هو 
توازن السوق ........ وهكذا 



2- قواعده وأسسه ونظرياته يقوم عليها وبالتالي عليك أيضا معرفة هذه القواعد والأسس بداية ثم تتعلم كيفية تطبيقها على الواقع


3-   أدواته الخاصة به في التحليل وقياس النتائج 



 الاقتصاد علم من العلوم الاجتماعية : 



ومعنى ذلك أنه يتعلق بأحوال الناس والمجتمعات وبالتالي تتغير الحلول 
الاقتصادية بتغير أحوال الناس والمجتمعات فما يصلح كحل اقتصادي لمجتمع قد 
لا يصلح لآخر وما يكون مناسبا لفئة من الناس لا يشترط أن يكون مناسبا لفئة 
أخرى وهذا بخلاف بعض العلوم الأخرى التي لا صلة لها بالإنسان كعلم الفيزياء
 مثلا لا تختلف الظواهر الفيزيائية باختلاف الناس والمجتمعات فالماء يغلي 
عند 100 درجة مئوية لا يختلف في ذلك بين مجتمع غني وفقير أو مجتمع متقدم 
ومتأخر 



تعريف علم الاقتصاد:

علم الاقتصاد هو : ' العلم الذي يسعى إلى حل المشكلة الاقتصادية ' 

فما هي المشكلة الاقتصادية ؟  


المشكلة الاقتصادية تتلخص في أن : الحاجات أكبر من الموارد 

                              الحاجات > الموارد 

فما هي الحاجات وما هي الموارد ؟ 

الحاجات : هي تلك الرغبات الملحة لدي الفرد للحصول على سلع أو خدمات 

وأهم خصائص هذه الحاجات أنها لا تنتهي أبدا بل هي متجددة ومتعددة دائما. 
ولو أخذنا مثلا لذلك شخص بسيط له حاجات وطموحات كثيرة جدا في الحياة : فهو 
يحتاج أن يتزوج ويشتري شقة ويشتري سيارة تعجبه ويغير هاتفه النقال ويحتاج 
أن يرفه عن نفسه بالذهاب في رحلة ترفيهية وهكذا له حاجات متعددة لا تنتهي 
أبدا وكلما أشبع حاجة معينة تولدت مكانها حاجات أخرى . 

أما الموارد : فهي عناصر الإنتاج [ أي العناصر التي يستخدمها الإنسان لإنتاج ما يحتاج إليه من سلع أو خدمات ] وهي أربعة أنواع :
1-  موارد طبيعية : وهي التي من صنع الله تعالى وحده ، ووجدت دون تدخل من الإنسان كالمواد الخام والبترول والأرض ...........
2- رأس المال : وهي الاشياء التي من صنع الإنسان كالآلات والمعدات التي 
تستخدم في الإنتاج و كل ما يحدث من تنمية على سطح الأرض من طرق و سدود 
ومباني سكنية ومصانع و غيرها من صنع الانسان 

3-   العمل : وهو كل مجهود ذهني أو عضلي يبذل في العملية الإنتاجية [أو ما يسمى بالموارد البشرية ] 

4- المبادرة أو التنظيم: وهو العنصر الذي يقوم بمزج هذه العناصر والتوليف 
بينها ونقصد بها العناصر الثلاثة السابقة ويأخذ المبادرة ويتحمل المخاطرة 
RISK في إنتاج السلع والخدمات ويطلق عليه أيضا 'المنظم ' 

وتعتبر هذه الموارد محدودة ونادرة نسبيا مقارنة بحاجات الأفراد والمقصود بالندرة النسبية وجود الشئ مع عدم كفايته . 

يتضح من  الشكل أن هناك :

1- حاجات الأفراد : أي ما يحتاجه الأفراد في المجتمع ومثال لذلك ما ذكرناه 
مما قد يحتاج إليه الفرد من مسكن أو سيارة أو ملبس أو طعام وهكذا حاجاته لا
 تنتهي . 

2- حاجات المنظمات : أي المؤسسات والشركات الموجودة في المجتمع فهذه تحتاج 
إلى أن تتوسع وتنتشر منتجاتها وتربح وهكذا حاجاتها لا تنتهي 

3- حاجات المجتمع : أي حاجات المجتمع في أن يتقدم ويزدهر ويقضي علي الفقر 
والبطالة وتسديد الديون الخارجية وهكذا حاجاته أيضا لا تنتهي . 

هذه الحاجات سواء للفرد أو المنظمة أو المجتمع تتمثل في سلع أو خدمات وهذه 
السلع و الخدمات حقيقتها أنها مخرجات أي منتجات وأشياء أنتجت من العملية 
الانتاجية , والعملية الإنتاجية قائمة على عناصر الانتاج التي هي مورد 
المجتمع. 

مشكلة تقود إلى مشكلة : 

هذه المشكلة : مشكلة الندرة النسبية للموارد قادت إلى مشكلة أخرى ألا وهي 
مشكلة الاختيار : وهي أنه لما كانت الموارد الاقتصادية محدودة بالنسبة 
للشخص أو المجتمع ولا تستطيع أن تلبي كل حاجاته في زمن معين ومكان معين , 
فيجب على الإنسان أن يختار ما هي الحاجات التي يريد أن يشبعها أولا 

مشكلة الاختيار هي التي تقود المجتمع إلى تحديد كيفية توزيع الموارد علي الحاجات للحصول على أقصى إشباع ممكن أو أكبر عائد ممكن . 

وكما ذكرنا أن هذه المشكلة تكون عند الجميع عند الفرد والمنظمة والمجتمع 

فالفرد : مهما كان غنيا فإن موارده محدودة لا يدري كيف يستثمر أمواله هل 
يضعها في مشروع معماري أم يضعها في مصنع أم يضعها في البنك أم يشتري بها 
قطعة أرض ؟ 

و المنظمة : مواردها أيضا محدودة لا تدري كيف تتجه الفترة المقبلة ؟ هل 
تركز التكاليف على رفع الجودة أم على تسويق المنتجات أم على فتح فروع جديدة
 للشركة ؟ 

و  المجتمع : موارده أيضا محدودة هل يركز على قضاء الديون أم على القضاء على البطالة أم رفع مستوى الخدمة ؟ 

خطورة الاختيار: 

لتعلم أيها القارئ أن مسألة الاختيار مسألة خطيرة جدا فحينما تختار أن تصرف
 مالك لشراء شئ معين وليكن مثلا سيارة فمعنى ذلك أنك تخسر شيئا أخر كشراء 
شقة مثلا. وحينما تقرر أن تستثمر أموالك في إنشاء مصنع فمعنى ذلك أنك خسرت 
استثمار هذا المال في العقارات.

ولنوضح لك المشكلة ببساطة أكثر تخيل معي فتاة تقدم إليها شابان للزواج 
الشابان يتمتعان بأخلاق عالية وصفات حميدة فمعنى أنها تختار واحد منهما 
ليتزوجها أنها تخسر الآخر في الحال ، ولذلك هناك مثل إنجليزي يقول when you
 choose you loose أي حينما تختار فرصة معينة لتستثمرها فأنت تضيع في ذات 
الوقت فرصة أخرى وهذا ما يسمى بالفرصة البديلة. 

ومن الأمثلة الطريفة التي تضرب في ذلك: أن الملياردير الأمريكي بيل جيتس 
صاحب شركة مايكروسوفت وأغنى رجل في العالم, هذا الرحل إذا وجد أمامه على 
الأرض ورقة بمائة دولار فأغنى لمدة ثانيتين لأخذها يكون ذلك قد خسر كيف؟ 
لأنه يكسب أصلا في الثانية من خلال استثماراته أكثر من مائة دولار وبالتالي
 حين يعطل وقته في ثانيتين لإحضار مائة من الأرض يكون قد ضيع فرصة أخرى 
لاستثمار وربح آلاف ملايين الدولارات. 

وهكذا أيها الأخ اغتنم حياتك بطريقة اقتصادية اغتنم وقتك بطريقة اقتصادية 
فأنت حين تقضي ساعتين من وقتك في غير منفعة أنت بذلك تضيع فرصة أخرى كان 
يمكنك قراءة كتاب مفيد كان يمكنك صلة رحمك كان يمكنك تربية أولادك وكان 
يمكنك فعل أشياء أخرى كثيرة أكثر منفعة لك وصدق رسول الله صلى الله علية 
وسلم إذا يقول ' نعمتان ؟؟ فيهما مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس الصحة والفراغ'


وهكذا المجتمع, فإذا اختارت الحكومة مثلا أن تتوجه نحو إنشاء مجتمعات 
عمرانية جديدة فإنها تضيع فرصة أخرى للاستثمار وليكن مثلا إنشاء مصانع 
جديدة أو استصلاح أراضي زراعية[ ولا تتعجب بعد ذلك حينما تسمع عن اعتراض 
كثير من الخبراء الاقتصاديين على مشروع توشكي في مصر والذي كان سيكلف 
الكثير من الأموال فتوشكي بعيدة جدا عن المدن المأهولة بالسكان ورأى هؤلاء 
الاقتصاديين أنه كان أولى استصلاح الأراضي الزراعية القريبة من المدن 
المأهولة بالسكان لسهولة النقل والمواصلات بدلا من استصلاح أراضى توشكي.] 

الأسئلة الثلاثة: 

نتج عن وجود المشكلة الاقتصادية وما نتج عنها من مشكلة الاختيار وخطورته أن
 صارت هناك ثلاثة أسئلة مطروحة دائما أمام المجتمع ، وعليه أن يجد الإجابة 
على هذه الثلاث أسئلة التي تكون في مجموعها الأركان الرئيسية لحل المشكلة 
الاقتصادية وتقاس كفاءة أي نظام اقتصادي وفاعليته بمدى صحة إجابته لهذه 
الأسئلة وهي: 

1] ماذا تنتج من السلع والخدمات؟ 

أي على الاقتصاد القومي أو المجتمع أن يختار من قائمة طويلة جدا من السلع والخدمات أي منها ينتج وبأي كمية. 

2] كيف تنتج هذه السلع والخدمات؟ 

أي ما هو الأسلوب الأمثل لإنتاج هذه السلع والخدمات وبالطبع ستعتمد كيفية الإنتاج على مدى توفير عنصر من عناصر إنتاج آخر. 

فمثلا الاقتصاد القومي أو المجتمع الذي تتوفر فيه أعداد كبيرة من الموارد 
البشرية [العمال] سيختار أسلوب إنتاجي يعتمد على استخدام الأيدي العاملة 
بنسبة أكثر من استخدام الماكينات والآلات, بعكس مجتمع لديه قلة في الأيدي 
العاملة وعنده تكنولوجيا متقدمة فسيختار أسلوب إنتاجي يعتمد على استخدام 
رأس المال [الماكينات والآلات] بنسبة أكثر من الأيدي العاملة. 

3] لمن تنتج هذه السلع والخدمات؟ 

بمعنى على من يتم توزيع السلع والخدمات التي تم إنتاجها؟ 

هذا وقد أختلفت المدارس الفكرية في كيفية الرد على هذه الأسئلة وأبرز مدرستين في ذلك هي المدرسة الرأسمالية و المدرسة الاشتراكية.*

----------

